# ice charters



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

any info on erie ice fishing i have all my own equipment but am interested in going to a charter for pearch or eyes ,thanks


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you have your own equipment, your best bet is to just call up one of the ice shuttles that will run out you to an area where the fish are, drop you off, and pick you back up in the evening. Much cheaper that way......especially if you have knowledge of Lake Erie.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Best I've heard of and dealt with is Pat Chrysler. He lives on South Bass Island. Joe Kostura (Hardwater Charters) isn't doing ice charters anymore that I know of.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Joe Stopped running charters a couple of years ago.I think he auctioned off all his equipment also. Now he just runs a Taxi service to South Bass Island. He may even go to the other Bass island also ? It is an option when going there to ice fish. The other way to the island would be fly of course. His rates where cheaper than flying last year ?


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

If we get safe ice and have a north wind we'll show you the spot, will post when that day comes and invite the willing.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Had to share this photo with you guys, we were 7 miles out on the big pond and thats a ford escort in the background, dont know why but the game warden was waiting on him when we got back to shore. Turned out to be a great day on the lake.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Hidden
When was that picture of the escort taken?
Steve


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

FULLCHOKE, that ford was out there the last weekend in february 2002, they seen our fish on the ice and the doors opened and 4 guys got out and drilled their holes, we could hear them yelling so they must have caught some, some brave souls.


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

wanted to add the name of Bud Gehring to the list of guides that were mentioned. I've gone with a lot of the ice guides up there. 
i personally would think twice about tooling around up there if you don't know the ice. the ice north of catawba is tricky and even between the islands it varies. the guides tell me it tends to be thin above the reefs, but there are currents that can make thin ice too. i've been up there a couple times with Chrysler when somebody called him to go pull guys out of the lake . i think they used to call him because i think he was one of the first to have one of those air boats.
i have no affiliation with any guide up there but although i had a good time with all the guides i went with, Gehring was the only one that stayed and fished all day with us, and if we weren't catching, he'd move us around til we found some. a lot of guides tend to drop you off on a spot that might have been good yesterday, and then you're married to the spot for the rest of the day for better or for worse.

good luck- pik-n-fin


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

hiddenlake,thanks let me know when and i will be there.i got a new aquvu that might come in handy


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

you got it oz, we go out of camp perry, too many mishaps at catawba. Got to becareful between them islands. Actually we travel to niagra reef, most of the time we catch 2 or 3 out of a spot and move 100 yards either way, much easier now with the power auger  . Looks like it's gonna be awhile now though. We normally dont get out there till the end of january. We ONLY go out with a onshore wind. Our last trip my buddy Huss caught his 10 pounder before I even got my pole in the water, we use swedish pimples and jigging rapalas tipped with minnows. Most of the time the action is fast and furious, long ride out but well worth it. Would love to see the aqua veiw in action. If you've never been out there please dont go without someone who's been out there. Will let you know when.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Before lake erie freezes we go to lake st. claire for jumbo perch, they have just started fishing there and the small ones are in, all of you are welcome to travel up there with us. Most of the time we only go a mile offshore if that. Wont be long and the jumbo's will be in.


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

hey hiddenlake, what's the limit on perch up there? that must be michigan, no?

thanks pik-n-fin


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

last year it was 50 I believe although we never did that good, but the perch were huge. Were learning the new lake.  Yes that is not far north of detroit. You guys would not believe the amount of ice fishermen out there, most catch 30 to 50 but the best we did was 18, I guess we have to go down to 2lb. test line.


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

that sounds like fun to me hiddenlake. there're pike and musky in there too. there's got to be at least a few guys up there ice fishn for pike as well, have you heard anything about that up there?

thanks
pik-n-fin


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

yes, theres a guy who just started chartering up there, I think his name is walleye mike. You can see his web-site at michigan-sportsman.com,once there go to forum - ice fishing lake st. claire-erie-detroit river, alot of good stuff there. we only perched fish there last year and looking to get into the better and bigger things. Happy new year!!!


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

i will be in toledo next week for the month so let me know and i might follow yall up there


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

will do but looks like it's gonna be awhile now


----------

